# First FET, how many embryos to thaw?



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello all
I hope you're all well. 

I thought you guys may be able to help. I'm going through my first FET cycle and have four Grade 1 embryos frozen. My hospital have asked how many embryos we'd like to thaw for the FET cycle i.e would we like to thaw the minimum for transfer, or whether we'd like to thaw all four embryos (all Grade 1) and select the best two for transfer? 

Hmmmm, what to do ladies? As this is my first FET, not really sure what to do or what to ask about the options etc...any help or advice would be GREATLY appreciated!

Much love to you all.
S xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Sarita,

Really not sure what you should do.  I have 4 frozen embies and my hosp say they will thaw all 4 to get the best 2 to put back so I did not have to make that decision.

I would speak to the hosp and ask what their advice would be in your situation.

I am starting DR in April my 1st ICSI fresh cycle failed and this is my 1st FET. What clinic are you at?Maybe they all have diferrent rules.

LOL 

Spinny1 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Sarita,

I had four frozen embies in total but they were stored in two vials - two in each.  We arranged that I would have one vial defrosted to see how they did - if one or both of the defrosted embies arrested then they would have defrosted the other vial.  In the end we only had to defrost one vial as both embies survived the thaw and one of those little frosties stuck around!  

I initially wanted to defrost both vials and select the best, but as my doctor pointed out - what would I have done if they were all looking the same - how would we have chosen which ones to put back and what would we have done with the leftover embies?  My clinic don't refreeze embies as they believe it affects the quality/integrity of the embie.  It may be worth asking to have two defrosted initially and see how they do and then take it from there.

Good luck with your decision   

xxxxx


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey there
Spinny1-thanx for the reply. I'm at Homerton, and i think they've left the decision to me. I have a scan appt on the 9th April so will discuss it with the hospital then. I started my Suprefact injections yesterday so here we go again with all the drugs! Hope all is going well with you and hang in there! 

Emmachoc-Hmmm, you have a good point, i think i will have a good chat with the hospital. I think defrosting two seems to be the sensible thing to do as that way we're not losing anything.

At the moment i've been bombarded with so much info about what to eat/drink etc and noticed you had a positive FET result. Massive congrats as that is such an achievement as the journey isn't easy! As i'm gearing up for my first FET, just wondered if you could help with a couple of questions!? Just wondering after the transfer did you work or take time off after in the dreaded 2ww? I soooooo want this FET to work and so whenever i hear a positive story it always boosts my optimism and wonder if there is anything i could be doing to improve my chances? I know everyone is different and what's right for one isn't always right for another and to be honest i know all the sensible things to do but just wondered! 

Sorry to bombard you with so many questions!

Lots of love xx


Wishing you all the best with your treatments.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Sarita,

I'm in the fortunate position of not having to work at the moment - we moved out to Hong Kong last July and we wanted to concentrate on tx.  I rested up the day of ET but apart from that I carried on as normal except I didn't go the gym.  I did a fair bit of walking and I even did a strenuous 10K hike 7 days after ET as I was convinced it hadn't worked as I had my usual AF pains.  To be honest, I really didn't think FET would work and it was just something I was having to go through before I could do a fresh cycle - oh how wrong I was!  My embies were grade 2, day 3, 8 cells.  I also had assisted hatching on them due to the fact I'd had a previous failed cycle in the UK, my age and because it was a frozen cycle.

Good Luck   

Emma xxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We were in same position as you with our 1st FET.  We had 4 x grade 1 embies.  We asked them to thaw 2 and both survived, 1 even gained an extra cell between thaw and transfer.  This FET resulted in a chemical pregnancy.  With our 2nd FET they thawed the remaining frosties and only 1 survived so we had single embryo transfer and sadly another chemical pregnancy.
Both FETs were natural and not medicated.

We've still got 6 snowbabies left from our 2nd fresh IVF but have been having fresh IVFs for the moment.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya Sarita 

I've just had my first  FET  ET.  We had  3  frozen embies , Not aware of the Grade  but 2  were 4  cell and one was 2 cell . 
I  truly expected the  2 cell  not to survive , and the 4 cells  to survive.  But  one of the 4 cells  collapsed and the  poor little 2 cell  survived.  Sorry I'm waffling ,  what I'm trying to say , is  ,  there's just  know  way of  knowing  for deffo  how its  gonna turn out . I am under the impression  that  thawing  takes about half an hour ?  If  so  would it be worth asking them  to thaw  2 , with the understanding that ya have the other two as back up? just in case ?  

Anyway,  go  for ya  gut  feeling hon,  no disision is  wrong.  Big Huggs  to ya  

Luv  Sue


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Sarita, I have four frosties too, but like Sue I don't know what grade they are but all got frozen at four cell. When we had our implications meeting at the start they said they will defrost on straw with two in it and defrost the other if they need to which I'm happy with. I just had my baseline today and hoping to have ET on the 9th April. Good luck


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi ladies
Thank you so much for all your kind responses. I guess it's all down to luck in the end. I think we'll end up thawing two at a time and see what happens. Hopefully we'll all be the lcky ones and wishing you all tons and tons and absolutely tons of babydust!
Much love x


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

We are planning a FET on my next cycle - we have 11 day 3 frosties as it was an elective freeze due to OHSS but I know one is abnormal so that leaves 10.  Of those they said 5 seemed to be developing a bit quickly although it was too early to know whether there was actually anything wrong with them or that is just how they are.

I was in for bloods this morning and going through the FET consent forms we signed last year, it said we had agreed to thaw 4 to start with and then more if needed.  I don't really remember deciding but I know we would probably just have gone with what the embryologist suggested.  Do you think I should change that to 2?

In fairness they have been getting extremely good FET sucess rates recently so maybe I should just go with what they suggested but I am just worried we will end up wasting our precious embies!


----------

